# Ohio vs Clemson



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Next game..... football overload this time of year.


----------



## antharper (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson in another blowout


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

A good close game would be fun to watch.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

It's amazing how much I love college football and OSU and you would think I would be on cloud 9 right now but it's just gut wrenching right now.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 28, 2019)

If Clemson plays like they should 47-23 win.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Hunter922 said:


> If Clemson plays like they should 47-23 win.


Unless OSU plays like they should! Then flip a coin.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> It's amazing how much I love college football and OSU and you would think I would be on cloud 9 right now but it's just gut wrenching right now.


You never know how the game will unfold.......


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Did Penn State  win today?


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson 30+ Buckeyes under 20


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Why does Ohio have all those marijuana stickers on their helmets?????


----------



## Resica (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> Did Penn State  win today?


Of course they did.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Resica said:


> Of course they did.


Got busy doing stuff and missed the end of that game.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> Why does Ohio have all those marijuana stickers on their helmets?????


Pro legalization. Making a statement! 
??


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Pro legalization. Making a statement!
> ??


Secret weapon, they dropped Gatorade sponsorship .


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Herbstriet gonna stroke out before half time.
Why is he calling this game?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

They hand out M&M' s during timeouts.


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

We have poor talent evaluators at UGA


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> Secret weapon, they dropped Gatorade sponsorship .


Maybe it's not pot leaves. Maybe it's snowflakes! They are from up north.....


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> Why does Ohio have all those marijuana stickers on their helmets?????


Thinking same thing


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Ohio 3-0


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

riprap said:


> We have poor talent evaluators at UGA


Howmuch does it pay, I might take the job.


----------



## weagle (Dec 28, 2019)

They throw you out of the game these days for what we used to get stickers for.


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

OSU is using fields all wrong. He is a special teams guy


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Maybe it's not pot leaves. Maybe it's snowflakes! They are from up north.....


Still South of my 20. My sister and her adult kids live in Cincinnati . Sis and niece are OSU alumni, guess I gotta root for their team.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ooops, missed field goal.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Fields bout to throw an int
Mark it down.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson gonna realize quick that Ohio States defense is a tad bit better than Vandy, Ga Tech, Wake Forest,  NC State, and Syracuse


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

#2 gets another mary jane sticker.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

10-0 Bucks


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> Still South of my 20. My sister and her adult kids live in Cincinnati . Sis and niece are OSU alumni, guess I gotta root for their team.


My stepdad Pastored a little country church near Chillicothe OH for 30+ years. About 60 east of Cincinnati.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ohio building momentum right now.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

TD.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Not good losing Higgins!

Headed to the locker room.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Might be a long night for the ClemsonDawg fans


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 28, 2019)

I’d like to know who, or whom ,at GA made the decision to let Fields transfer. We recruited and got the #1 player in the country and couldn’t find a way to keep him


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> I’d like to know who, or whom ,at GA made the decision to let Fields transfer. We recruited and got the #1 player in the country and couldn’t find a way to keep him



Kirby Smart


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> I’d like to know who, or whom ,at GA made the decision to let Fields transfer. We recruited and got the #1 player in the country and couldn’t find a way to keep him



Lol...for another thread. Let's refuse to turn this into a Dawg thread!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> I’d like to know who, or whom ,at GA made the decision to let Fields transfer. We recruited and got the #1 player in the country and couldn’t find a way to keep him


Well, you see, Fromm outworked Fields. Fields didn't want any competition. Fields wanted the job given to him. Just a few things I've read on this forum. And I hear Fields ain't much of a duck hunter either


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I watched Ohio whoop up on my Badgers twice this year. Was hard to watch.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Fields is lucky 
Just threw a pic six but the guy dropped it


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Well, you see, Fromm outworked Fields. Fields didn't want any competition. Fields wanted the job given to him. Just a few things I've read on this forum. And I hear Fields ain't much of a duck hunter either


I hear Bo Nix is or maybe a elephant hunter!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh boy OSU is pretty good. Who's the QB?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Well, you see, Fromm outworked Fields. Fields didn't want any competition. Fields wanted the job given to him. Just a few things I've read on this forum. And I hear Fields ain't much of a duck hunter either


Or deer hunter.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Dobbins is a heck of a RB!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Well, you see, Fromm outworked Fields. Fields didn't want any competition. Fields wanted the job given to him. Just a few things I've read on this forum. And I hear Fields ain't much of a duck hunter either


The best one Ive heard is “ Fields didnt understand the playbook “. Lol....I could understand GAs playbook and I’ve never took a snap.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Oh boy OSU is pretty good. Who's the QB?


Looks like their RB is better than Fields is. As of right now...


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Dobbins is a heck of a RB!



He may end up with Burrow's passing yards!!! RUSHING!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I hear Bo Nix is or maybe a elephant hunter!


I heard that Fromm worked with Fields shooting. He'd throw a duck and Fields would shoot at it. Never could hit the football so he transferred


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2019)

Loling at the haters! Go Fields!! Win it all!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Burrow loves to shoot pachyderms.


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

Dabo crying inside


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Guess we gonna have to wait till LSU and OU plays to see a good game.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

2nd mary jane sticker for #2.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Horns said:


> Dabo crying inside



Dabo should have played somebody.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Clempson not used to seeing a top 20 team.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Didnt think that td was gonna stand


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 28, 2019)

I may be the only person in Cartersville not pulling for Clempsun


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

This game ain’t over yet!
2 FG and a TD Lead!
13-0 Bucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Clempson not used to seeing a top 20 team.




Really ??  1980


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 28, 2019)

Clempsuns not gonna just flop down though


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Dobbins runs like Gurley and Chubb did before he got hurt....HARD TO STOP!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Bucks came to play 
Clemson laying down


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

This game gonna be as bad as the last one if Clemson dont wake up.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Clempson not used to seeing a top 20 team.



Lot of game left...but Clemson is not the team they were last year. Privately I'd bet Dabo would admit that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really ??  1980


Really???


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Really???View attachment 997107


Lol..Which year was this ?  They all about the same


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Burrow loves to shoot pachyderms.


He likes Dawgs better. Or


mark-7mag said:


> I may be the only person in Cartersville not pulling for Clempsun


What? You mean they aren't your backup team? That at least gives you a team to brag about


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Tech is a joke


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Lol..Which year was this ?


This year 2019!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> He likes Dawgs better. Or
> 
> What? You mean they aren't your backup team? That at least gives you a team to brag about


Coming from a fan who lost to Auburn!
Still sad no playoff!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Really???View attachment 997107




1990


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

Ohio state must be running the right routes


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1990


Colorado


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson getting punched in the mouth


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Done got nasty , out coached, outplayed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

riprap said:


> Colorado




Better than kissing yo sista .


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ouch, lot o bitterness in the air


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson not as good as led to believe.
OSU looks good, well coached


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Lot of game left...but Clemson is not the team they were last year. Privately I'd bet Dabo would admit that.


Yea it cant be because OSU is really really good?lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> He likes Dawgs better. Or
> 
> What? You mean they aren't your backup team? That at least gives you a team to brag about


Nope! I don’t pull for Clempsun, Auburn, Tennessee, Florida, Tech or Alabama , regardless who they playing


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

These things happen.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Coming from a fan who lost to Auburn!
> Still sad no playoff!


I have one team so I've been let down once by not making the playoffs. You have two favorite teams so you're going to get let down twice this year. Which, doesn't make much sense. You'd think 40 years without getting there would be enough. Guess not


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea it cant be because OSU is really really good?lol



I think they are good. Just hard to prove it against a team, that has played nobody.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea it cant be because OSU is really really good?lol



Maybe....both. but not really, really!


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

Man. So impressed by Day. First year coach. Amazing


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Nope! I don’t pull for Clempsun, Auburn, Tennessee, Florida, Tech or Alabama , regardless who they playing


I hear ya brother. It be like having two wives. If one won't give it up, they feel like they have a better chance with two


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Ohio state has officially won in the redhead cheerleader competition


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I see frustration on Clemson sideline....


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 28, 2019)

OSU's o-line is manhandling Clemson's d-line.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I have one team so I've been let down once by not making the playoffs. You have two favorite teams so you're going to get let down twice this year. Which, doesn't make much sense. You'd think 40 years without getting there would be enough. Guess not


I get it....if you are a Bama fan you can’t cheer for another team or Saban will spank ya!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I have one team so I've been let down once by not making the playoffs. You have two favorite teams so you're going to get let down twice this year. Which, doesn't make much sense. You'd think 40 years without getting there would be enough. Guess not



I am glad we have a long term lease in your mind. If we that bad, why do you just keep kicking. Is there ever anything else in your mind?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I hear ya brother. It be like having two wives. If one won't give it up, they feel like they have a better chance with two


I only have one wife...Thx


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am glad we have a long term lease in your mind. If we that bad, why do you just keep kicking. Is there ever anything else in your mind?


NEVER!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I only have one wife...Thx


And she ain’t my sister or cousin!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Lot of drinking still going on in the Bama trailer parks. Sad they missed the playoffs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Lot of drinking still going on in the Bama trailer parks. Sad they missed the playoffs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Should be 28-0 if doddins doesn't drop 2 passes


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I get it....if you are a Bama fan you can’t cheer for another team or Saban will spank ya!


No. Bama wins enough of the time for me. I'm not rooting for teams that they compete or recruit against. I get it. If I was a Dawg fan, I'd have 4 or 5 favorite teams


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

I believe Lawrence is hurt


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

Knee or hip maybe


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Qb down


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

That will end their hopes if he's done


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Was that not targeting?


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

Good to see him get up


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

That's crap


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Back in...


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> No. Bama wins enough of the time for me. I'm not rooting for teams that they compete or recruit against. I get it. If I was a Dawg fan, I'd have 4 or 5 favorite teams


Awe that’s so sweet!
I hope Saban sends you a Valentine!


----------



## PopPop (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Was that not targeting?



Thug life.


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson OC better come up with some magic at HT


----------



## weagle (Dec 28, 2019)

Targeting is the worst rule in College football.  The old 15yd personal foul x 2 and your out of the game was the way to go.


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> That's crap



You don’t think that was targeting?


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

Heck of a run there


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

TD CLEMSON


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 28, 2019)

That targeting call was bull crap


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

I think it’s a crap rule, but by the rule that was targeting


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Dadgum!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Targeting?


----------



## weagle (Dec 28, 2019)

James12 said:


> I think it’s a crap rule, but by the rule that was targeting



Your thinking is correct.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

I don’t know who wins this but are either of these teams good enough to beat LSU???


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Yup.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> No. Bama wins enough of the time for me. I'm not rooting for teams that they compete or recruit against. I get it. If I was a Dawg fan, I'd have 4 or 5 favorite teams


You look like a real idiot when you have to talk about the Dawgs 24 7.....more than your 'fave' team, and on a thread about 2 teams who are playing while the Dawgs and the tide are not.


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Targeting?


On the sack of Lawrence. He dipped his head prior to contact with QB. Hit helmet to helmet


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Targeting?


I think targeting was 50/50 but at the end when he grabbed Lawrence by the neck I thought it was unnecessary roughness call??


----------



## weagle (Dec 28, 2019)

I would not take either team +14 against LSU.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I don’t know who wins this but are either of these teams good enough to beat LSU???


Nope.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Sack on third down and get called for bogus call and then they get 7. That's tuff. Gotta shake it off and keep moving.

If Lawerence doesn't drop his head it's not targeting.
Oh well


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

weagle said:


> I would not take either team +14 against LSU.


LSU without a doubt is the best team


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

TD Clemson!


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice stop...?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> You look like a real idiot when you have to talk about the Dawgs 24 7.....more than your 'fave' team, and on a thread about 2 teams who are playing while the Dawgs and the tide are not.


Go back to any thread you want and read from the top. No matter what they're about, it turns into a Bama thread. Sometimes it's fun to give a little back. Plus, it's really easy


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

Should have been an INT


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

WOW


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

Boy can stretch them legs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

TD CLEMSON


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Lawrence is getting his stride!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

These games are about momentum and the sec refs single handedly gave it to clemson.

Should be a great second half.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I don’t know who wins this but are either of these teams good enough to beat LSU???



The secondary (OSU)I think would be the best Burrows faced. Theres windows. But they ain't wide and close quick. They just whoop Clemson.


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

This is what a leader does. Find a way to get your team back in it. Not just let your defense handle it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Go back to any thread you want and read from the top. No matter what they're about, it turns into a Bama thread. Sometimes it's fun to give a little back. Plus, it's really easy


But... But.... But...... If you go back and look at all your posts, you are "that guy" that you're whining about, just in a different way


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> These games are about momentum and the sec refs single handedly gave it to clemson.
> 
> Should be a great second half.



Really, Really good teams should overcome that excuse.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

TD Lawrence!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Usually Ohio makes some good adjustments at the half, we'll see what happens in second half.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh boy!


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> But... But.... But...... If you go back and look at all your posts, you are "that guy" that you're whining about, just in a different way


Any subject on this forum usually has a bammer join in to pound their chest


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> These games are about momentum and the sec refs single handedly gave it to clemson.
> 
> Should be a great second half.



How is that?  That was a tuff break on the targeting. It’s a stupid rule, but had to be called, by the rules

It’s gonna be a good one. 1st one to 27 wins


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2019)

Sniff


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson would have made that FG they would be winning!

But as they say “ifs and buts we’re candy and nuts all teams would be in the Playoffs!”


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

A tight game. Clemson gets the ball to start the second half. I have faith in my bucks


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Dec 28, 2019)

That was a horrible targeting call.
Defender was already in a position to make a tackle and the quarterback dips.
as a defender, you can’t adjust for that.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

A rule is a rule.....dude lowered his head.  Rule says lower your head..... Gone.  Guess what..... He gone.  Per the rules.  Good interpretation of the rules.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Id rather watch a good close game than a blowout, long as my team wins.


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 28, 2019)

At least we have a game


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> That was a horrible targeting call.
> Defender was already in a position to make a tackle and the quarterback dips.
> as a defender, you can’t adjust for that.




After watching it again, that was tuff. How are you supposed to tackle somebody?


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Sack on third down and get called for bogus call and then they get 7. That's tuff. Gotta shake it off and keep moving.
> 
> If Lawerence doesn't drop his head it's not targeting.
> Oh well



He still led with his head and by the rule...... well.


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

Guth or Snook, how big is it to the defense that 24 is out rest of the game?


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

What was Kirby and staff thinking... seriously, my gosh. ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Dobbins dropping 2 easy TDs is the main reason Clemson is still in it. The targeting call was huge though.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> That was a horrible targeting call.
> Defender was already in a position to make a tackle and the quarterback dips.
> as a defender, you can’t adjust for that.


Same scenario in the OK/LSU game....same outcome. Ejected for targeting


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Actually forgot Hill dropped a sure TD from Fields as well. That was a great throw. Hill caught that pass all season.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Dobbins dropping 2 easy TDs is the main reason Clemson is still in it. The targeting call was huge though.



Give ya 1...diving catch by a running back ain't ez. Should be a great 2nd half!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

We are gonna see what Day and this team is all about now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

I hate the targeting rule. They should make every ref run as hard as they can and jump and show us how to change direction mid air.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson with the big mo to close out the half. 2nd half is gonna be a good un. 

What's Dobbins' status? That boy is quick


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

I have seen two terrible ones called today.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Prediction..by little into the 4th qrtr both D's get a little gassed and we have a shoot out. Hard to play with this much intensity for 4 full.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

I thought the targeting call was correct and necessary. These kids are big and fast and helmet to helmet just won’t fly nowadays.
Defender lowered his head and led with the helmet.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

James12 said:


> What was Kirby and staff thinking... seriously, my gosh. ?


Fromm was the guy to beat his Freshman & Sophmore years!
I can’t blame them for the call but I said it after the SC game something was not right about UGA in 2019!
I never thought we were gonna get to the SEC Championship!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

You are some diehard college football fans. I just root for my team, and sleep well at night win or loose. Bitterness  is bad for ya soul.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> You are some diehard college football fans. I just root for my team, and sleep well at night win or loose. Bitterness  is bad for ya soul.


I love College Football, I hardly ever watch the NFL!
I like watching the Draft and I’ll watch the Super Bowl but that’s about it!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> You are some diehard college football fans. I just root for my team, and sleep well at night win or loose. Bitterness  is bad for ya soul.


The sun always rises the following morning.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Heck i even tear the rearview mirrors of my vehicles, cause its what's ahead of you thats important, not whats behind you. Lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> I thought the targeting call was correct and necessary. These kids are big and fast and helmet to helmet just won’t fly nowadays.
> Defender lowered his head and led with the helmet.


The QB lowered his head when he saw he was getting ready to get smoked. It's just a reaction. I think the refs should have taken that into account in a game of this magnitude.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> The QB lowered his head when he saw he was getting ready to get smoked. It's just a reaction. I think the refs should have taken that into account in a game of this magnitude.


Rest of team will just have to step it up a notch.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Dobbins is done. That doesn't help OSU


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

All on Fields' arm now


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Dobbins is done. That doesn't help OSU


Tough break.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> The QB lowered his head when he saw he was getting ready to get smoked. It's just a reaction. I think the refs should have taken that into account in a game of this magnitude.



I think the got him for leading with the crown of the helmet. Cant lead with the crown and hit them anywhere is the way they explained it. 

Either way, tough break, at least it was in the first half IF Osu can win this one


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Hopefully Dobbins is OK!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> The QB lowered his head when he saw he was getting ready to get smoked. It's just a reaction. I think the refs should have taken that into account in a game of this magnitude.



He's leading with the helmet. THAT is what is being called. If he's not leading with the crown of the helmet...he's still in the ball game. That is what the rule is trying to eliminate. Leading with the crown of the helmet. It's not shades of grey. Black and white...you make helmet to helmet contact, regardless of the other actions....you're gone.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

Such a homer that you can't even agree with herb skreet.... He said it was a rule that should have been enforced.
Take into account the magnitude of the game?   Lol.......really?


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

That should begin another great discussion regarding rules.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Such a homer that you can't even agree with herb skreet.... He said it was a rule that should have been enforced.
> Take into account the magnitude of the game?   Lol.......really?



And he's an OSU homer!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Hopefully Dobbins is OK!


They better shoot him up with something in that locker room. They aren't the same without him


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Such a homer that you can't even agree with herb skreet.... He said it was a rule that should have been enforced.
> Take into account the magnitude of the game?   Lol.......really?


Ok he should have been thrown out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

TD CLEMSON


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

TD Clemson!


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Dang that’s a fast dude


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Dang we got a ball game here!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

The wheels are falling off for Ohio.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

James12 said:


> Dang that’s a fast dude


Him and Dobbins are fast!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

New ball game.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> The wheels are falling off for Ohio.



I think they respond. 21 ain't gonna win it


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Bad call for a TO for Ohio State might need that one later!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2019)

Nope last one to score wins in this one. Awesome football game!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> But... But.... But...... If you go back and look at all your posts, you are "that guy" that you're whining about, just in a different way


Whining? You're reaching now buddy. I don't whine over football games. I might poke the Dawg every now and then but, I certainly don't mind taking some ribbing if I can dish it out. I get entertained by some, I mean by most of the comments on here.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ohio needs a takeaway.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Hopefully Dobbins is OK!



Back in..musta got a little something not available at CVS


----------



## Horns (Dec 28, 2019)

Ah oh


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Incomplete Pass


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

clemsons check got cashed


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

The football Gods are definitely against the Buckeyes tonight. It's getting almost rediculous


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Dec 28, 2019)

Another horrible call against OSU


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Dude took 3 steps firmly griping the ball.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Dec 28, 2019)

SEC officials are wanting an all south championship again.
?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Lot of time left yet in this one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Fields bout to throw an int
> Mark it down.


Little late but right!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

Guess the refs made that INT happen. Yall reaching. Good game but calls have been on point


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Dobbins and Fields are playing on bum legs which makes it tuff. They just got to keep fighting


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Where’s MR. Football on the DE?


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Dobbins and Fields are playing on bum legs which makes it tuff. They just got to keep fighting



They're not gonna quit. Gonna be a great ending whoever wins!


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Chase Young


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

4th quarter.  Good game so far.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Guess the refs made that INT happen. Yall reaching. Good game but calls have been on point


Nobodys reaching. Dude took 3 steps with the ball securely in his hands. Fumble. Surely you can admit that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Can either of these 2 stop Lsu?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can either of these 2 stop Lsu?


Maybe, every team lays an egg sooner or later.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Where is this game being played?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Slips? He laid down brother


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

I wish they'd hurry! I need to get in the bed.
??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Big 4th down


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Td Osu


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

TD


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Going to come down to who has ball last!

2 Good teams battling it out!


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

OSU running good routes


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Dude took 3 steps firmly griping the ball.


But Muh “footbawl move” ?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

#16 needs a haircut!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Don’t know who will win the game but I nominate the Clemson Pom Pom girls for the hoochie momma mvp, dang what a crew!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> #16 needs a haircut!


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

Kirby be running clock here. 3 up the middle, punt team!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


>


Taint good when your best impersonator is a girl.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Now Osu cashing checks......


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

It’s hard to watch an Osu game with homer Herbie commentating.  Man he sounds silly.


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

James12 said:


> It’s hard to watch an Osu game with homer Herbie commentating.  Man he sounds silly.



Both of them. You can hear the disappointment when Clemson does something good. Lol

Great game!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Snook and Guth all puckered up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Championship rounds right here boys


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson with ball last let’s see if they can get a FG to win!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Fixn to see what Trev got left!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ohio forgot to go for 2 point conversion, dah....


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson has been so lucky in this game. Every single bounce has went their way. Just gotta laugh


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

They in FG range


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

I think Lawrence is 6'6" 220lbs


----------



## antharper (Dec 28, 2019)

Glad we’ve got to watch a great game


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

TD CLEMSON


----------



## Resica (Dec 28, 2019)

uh oh


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2019)

That was a great call by Clemson.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

They've contained and man handled their recvrs ALL NIGHT!!  What the heck??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

This has been a good game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh my . . .


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2019)

Going to be interesting to see if Fields has the IT factor like Lawrence


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

May have been too fast!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

2 pt conversion completed


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Snooks prolly scaring all his neighbors on this last series!


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> May have been too fast!



Yup


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Can they not guard Dobbins?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

This is a great game!


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Osu gonna win


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

James12 said:


> Osu gonna win


Nope


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

BALLGAME


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2019)

riprap said:


> Going to be interesting to see if Fields has the IT factor like Lawrence



No he dont.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

CLEMSON WINS


----------



## RedHills (Dec 29, 2019)

What a game!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 29, 2019)

Bummer. Good game.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

WOW


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Great game. Hats off to Clemson
.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 29, 2019)

The golden boy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

What a game 

Congrats Clemson 
Tough break for our Osu fans. Yall's boys played great


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Awesome game! Going to be a fun NC to watch!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2019)

Well so much for “Climpson hasn’t played anybody”


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Still needs a haircut!


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2019)

But but the reciever ran a bad route


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2019)

Clemson better ear their Wheaties.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 29, 2019)

Lawrence played his guts out. What a dog fight!

Fields and Dobbins too.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 29, 2019)

boys got fight in em


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2019)

OSU 0-1 south of the Mason-Dixon


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2019)

And once again two southern teams are in the national championship game ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

Can't place all the blame on Fields for that Int....


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jk Dobbins should be MVP


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Good night all.


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> No he dont.


So he doesn't get the Fromm excuse


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2019)

That was a good game! Worth staying up for. Now goodnight everybody.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2019)

Best playoff game in a while. OU played their hearts out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Congratulations Ohio State y’all played a heck of a game!


----------



## antharper (Dec 29, 2019)

riprap said:


> Going to be interesting to see if Fields has the IT factor like Lawrence


INT factor


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2019)

2014 was the last year the national championship game didn’t have two southern teams ?


----------



## RedHills (Dec 29, 2019)

I thought OSU had a better chance beatn LSU....think Burrows will score at will against Clemson secondary, Trev wont be able to match him...we shall see


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2019)

If Clemson beats LSU, OU should be #2.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Both GA QB’s played hard y’all make GA proud!


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 29, 2019)

A pick is a pick...that's why kirby didnt keep fields


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And once again two southern teams are in the national championship game ??



Sent them Yankees packin


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> A pick is a pick...that's why kirby didnt keep fields


?????


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 29, 2019)

Kinda what they call beating yourself.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And once again two southern teams are in the national championship game ??


Tigers vs Tigers


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Day is a great coach he will do well at Ohio State!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

I was rooting for Fields. Was a heck of a game. Two good teams battling. Fields inexperience was the difference in the end. Both QB’s were fun to watch. OS defense was fast and physical which surprised me. Congrats to Clemson! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## James12 (Dec 29, 2019)

Didn’t have a dog in that fight.... but while some may disagree, I think for the amount of close calls there were that the officials did a great job reviewing and getting each correct.  Which made it an even better game imo.  Great game though.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2019)

Fields channeled his inner dawg there at the end


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2019)

First of all, great game my Buckeye bros! One of the best games I watched all year. Y'all fought your tails off to the very end. Game could have went either way. I know it sucks, but y'all will be back next year.

To my Clemson bros, y'all played your tails off too! That was fun to the very end. 

Congrats Clemson!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> boys got fight in em



Yes they do. Lsu is tough but you cant count your boys out. 29-0 for a reason. Congrats


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Trevor Lawrence has the IT Factor he stays focused and does what he has to do!

Congratulations Clemson!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2019)

Congrats again, Clemson bros! Y'all get LSU next. Enjoy this win tonight while you can!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 29, 2019)

Snook.. Feel for you man. OSU had a fabulous team this year, and Justin Fields is a great QB. But you guys just found out what the SEC has known for a few years.  Clemson may play a weak scheule,  but year after  year, they are as good as anybody in the country.  The best part of this game to me.  Ga/bama line has to eat it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> First of all, great game my Buckeye bros! One of the best games I watched all year. Y'all fought your tails off to the very end. Game could have went either way. I know it sucks, but y'all will be back next year.
> 
> To my Clemson bros, y'all played your tails off too! That was fun to the very end.
> 
> Congrats Clemson!


Well Said!


----------



## James12 (Dec 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fields channeled his inner dawg there at the end



Oh man


----------



## antharper (Dec 29, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Congrats again, Clemson bros! Y'all get LSU next. Enjoy this win tonight while you can!


This


----------



## rusdawg420 (Dec 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fields channeled his inner dawg there at the end


I think that UGA baseball player who made racial slurs about Fields at Sanford Stadium last season definitely caused that interception.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Dabo and Lawrence are great I don’t think they can beat LSU but hopefully they can!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 29, 2019)

maybe burrow is over due for a bad game


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> maybe burrow is over due for a bad game


If y’all can match score fir score it’ll be a great game. Our offense sucked so I’m not sure their defense is as good as we made them look. But their offense is nasty as we all know!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 29, 2019)

As an LSU fan, somehow Clemson scares me a lot more than OSU! I was really wanting Ohio State to win also because they had been ranking them #1 most of the year. Congrats to Clemson though. See y’all in a couple weeks! ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Dabo and Lawrence are great I don’t think they can beat LSU but hopefully they can!



Sounds alot like last year against the team of the century. ?

Gonna take one heck of a game to beat Lsu though. We shall see


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm still in shock we lost. We outplayed them but the 3 dropped TDs and Wade getting thrown out made a huge difference and allowed Clemson to be somewhat of a threat on offense as it changed the defensive play calling. I truely believe if he doesn't get tossed OSU win easily. Clemson would not have even scored before half. Every single big call went Clemsons way and WAS the factor in them winning. Still cant believe the fumble call got reversed. Just watched it again and the receiver caught the ball, held the ball firmly and took 3 steps and then clearly Okuda ripped the ball out. 

Anyone watching this game without bias knows OSU has the DBs and Dline to put on a great game against LSU and would be the better matchup. Clemson defense is not as good as OSUs. 

I'm a big Burrough fan so I will be an LSU fan in 2 weeks.

Congrats to Clemson!!!! Still not sure how you won that game?

OK, just took a deep breath and now I'm getting a giant bowl of Bryers ice cream, dumping roasted peanuts all over it then chocolate syrup. Hoping there is a good hunting show on the outdoor channel.


----------



## across the river (Dec 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I was rooting for Fields. Was a heck of a game. Two good teams battling. Fields inexperience was the difference in the end. Both QB’s were fun to watch. OS defense was fast and physical which surprised me. Congrats to Clemson! Go Dawgs!!



No, the difference in the end was Ohio State not capitalizing in the beginning.  They had a game plan for them and should have been up at least 24 - 0 and really 28 to nothing if we are being honest.  Venables was going to make some adjustments, so you knew he would slow them down at some point.  People are going to blames the refs, etc..., but Ohio State had the opportunities, they just didn't capitalize.   As for the refs, I think, by the written rules, they got the calls right.  If you don't agree with the rules, that is one thing, but I think they made the calls on the no catch in the endzone,  targeting call, and the no catch/fumble correctly, by the rules, on all accounts.  I'm glad Clemson won, but Ohio State should have beaten them.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Dude took 3 steps firmly griping the ball.


Snooks, don't degrade the game by crying about the officiating


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

across the river said:


> No, the difference in the end was Ohio State not capitalizing in the beginning.  They had a game plan for them and should have been up at least 24 - 0 and really 28 to nothing if we are being honest.  Venables was going to make some adjustments, so you knew he would slow them down at some point.  People are going to blames the refs, etc..., but Ohio State had the opportunities, they just didn't capitalize.   As for the refs, I think, by the written rules, they got the calls right.  If you don't agree with the rules, that is one thing, but I think they made the calls on the no catch in the endzone,  targeting call, and the no catch/fumble correctly, by the rules, on all accounts.  I'm glad Clemson won, but Ohio State should have beaten them.


I agree on the targeting and disagree on the fumble. There is not a fan in the country that would have argued if the play wasn't reversed.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 29, 2019)

Clemson had the best QB...that's what this game came down to.
Fields should have been picked 3 times at least, targeting call was justified, incomplete pass was correct...reciever was being pushed back, not stepping or avoiding the tackle...tough break.
tOSU looked more physical and definitely had the DB's to limit Trevor, but Clemson made the explosive plays.
Great game.


----------



## across the river (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I agree on the targeting and disagree on the fumble. There is not a fan in the country that would have argued if the play wasn't reversed.



By the rule, you have to make a "football move".  He didn't tuck the ball, he didn't turn to avoid the tackler, and he didn't try to avoid anyone.  His momentum carried him a couple or three steps with the ball in his hands, but even on slow-mo, he never made a "football move."  Did he have the ball?  Yes.  Did the defender, knock the ball out?   Yes.  However, based on how the rule is written, he never had possession, which is why they overturned it.  I'm not saying I agree with the rule,  but they did make the right call based on how it is written.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Snooks, don't degrade the game by crying about the officiating



The fumble call was horrible. Period


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Clemson had the best QB...that's what this game came down to.
> Fields should have been picked 3 times at least, targeting call was justified, incomplete pass was correct...reciever was being pushed back, not stepping or avoiding the tackle...tough break.
> tOSU looked more physical and definitely had the DB's to limit Trevor, but Clemson made the explosive plays.
> Great game.


Yea and OSU dropped two picks. Clemson won because OSU dropped 3 sure TDs in the red zone. All would have been TDs by Fields. The last pick was not on Fields. If those passes were not dropped nothing Lawerence did would have won the game.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

across the river said:


> By the rule, you have to make a "football move".  He didn't tuck the ball, he didn't turn to avoid the tackler, and he didn't try to avoid anyone.  His momentum carried him a couple or three steps with the ball in his hands, but even on slow-mo, he never made a "football move."  Did he have the ball?  Yes.  Did the defender, knock the ball out?   Yes.  However, based on how the rule is written, he never had possession, which is why they overturned it.  I'm not saying I agree with the rule,  but they did make the right call based on how it is written.


If that exact play happened in the endzone it would have surely been called a TD and everyone knows that.
It was a tuff loss. Just let me vent and then I will be better in the morning.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> The fumble call was horrible. Period



Have to agree with you 100%.  And you are spot on about "if it had happened" to your team.  I would be furious.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> It was a tuff loss. Just let me vent and then I will be better in the morning.


It’ll be worse in the morning cause the reality of football is over for you Buckeyes. 

Good season!

I’m getting ready to load the boat and head to the lake. Hold your head up. At least Ohio State was for real this year!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 29, 2019)

I’m looking forward to the Tigas vs Tigers. I will start pacing the floors next week and will be in New Orleans for a meeting the night of the game.


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 29, 2019)

I thought OSU was the better team. Settling for those 3 field goals early came back to bite them. Shoulda been st least 24-0 instead of 16-0. As far as the fumble, I thought incomplete pass when it happened and still do, you can’t look at it in slow motion and talk about how long he had possession, it was a bang bang play in real speed. The call that was terrible to me was the targeting. I don’t know what’s a defender is supposed to do now. But congrats to the Clemson fans, they did what they had to do to win the game


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It’ll be worse in the morning cause the reality of football is over for you Buckeyes.
> 
> Good season!
> 
> I’m getting ready to load the boat and head to the lake. Hold your head up. At least Ohio State was for real this year!



Hope you load the boat


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2019)

Well we’re down to two teams from the South playing for the National Championship and that’s the way it oughta be.?


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Well we’re down to two teams from the South playing for the National Championship and that’s the way it oughta be.?


That has to burn ESPN's rear. They wanted Alabama, Georgia and Clemson out so bad that they ranted for it all year. I like the outcome and those yankee scum are crying in their coffee this morning.


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> The fumble call was horrible. Period


During the game I really didn't have a problem with the call, but when you mentioned that would have been a catch in the endzone or the sideline, I'm going to have to take your side. One foot in, TD!. Three feet in and then get it gets ripped out, incomplete? The football move in this case was the ball getting ripped out.

Btw, you know we can only use the reciever ran the wrong route excuse...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 29, 2019)

Takeaway from this game is OSU, ...The OSU, finally played somebody good.
And that somebody good had a bad night but still won.
You know, that somebody from the south ?


----------



## cramer (Dec 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> . Was a heck of a game. Two good teams battling. Fields inexperience was the difference in the end. Both QB’s were fun to watch. OS defense was fast and physical which surprised me. Congrats to Clemson! Go Dawgs!!



Well said.
just think if the Buckeyes  won, we would be seeing a lot of red shirts with " feel our violence "


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 29, 2019)

Feel my D 
????????


----------



## cramer (Dec 29, 2019)

I saw Urban  on the sidelines . Was Art there, too?


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 29, 2019)

Great game! Clemson almost screwed up on their last drive leaving too much time on the clock.  The OSU receiver will remember that route for ever


----------



## Rob (Dec 29, 2019)

I didn’t have a dog in the fight - OSU was the better team last night - if they play Clemson 10 times OSU wins more than they lose.  The ball did not bounce OSUs way - dropped passes and they did not benefit from any of the “Judgement” calls by the refs (I think the refs got them “right” but none went OSUs way).  Still a great game and Kudos to Trevor Lawrence - what a leader.   Clemson players were dropping like flies and Lawrence kept fighting which kept Clemson in the game.  Great game!


----------



## across the river (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> If that exact play happened in the endzone it would have surely been called a TD and everyone knows that.
> It was a tuff loss. Just let me vent and then I will be better in the morning.




Here is the rule.

Secures control of a live ball in flight before the ball touches the ground, and touches the ground in bounds with any part of his body, and then maintains control of the ball long enough to enable him to perform an act common to the game, i.e., long enough to pitch or hand the ball, advance it, avoid or ward off an opponent, etc.

The ball got knocked out before he did any of that.  There rules official on TV called it incomplete immediately as well, and even said "by the rule" in his argument.  Look, I think the the other play where the guy lost the ball in the end zone when it hit the ground should have been a touch down.  He had control when he crossed the plan.  

If you look at the rule for that one though:

If a player goes to the ground in the act of catching a pass (with or without contact by an opponent) he must maintain complete and continuous control of the ball throughout the process of contacting the ground, whether in the field of play or in the end zone.

The targeting calls right "by the rule" as well.    

I'm not saying I agree with the rules, but I applaud the refs for getting them right according to the book.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

Let’s all be honest. Fields wet his pants when the game was on the line. Trust me I was rooting for the former Dawg. That INT was costly


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> The fumble call was horrible. Period


I was pulling for Clemson but I totally disagree with the fumble/incomplete pass call. That was a fumble in my opinion. The targeting call were legit in my opinion.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> I was pulling for Clemson but I totally disagree with the fumble/incomplete pass call. That was a fumble in my opinion. The targeting call were legit in my opinion.


I agree.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 29, 2019)

The game was lost in the spring of 2018 when Day announced Haskins as the starter and Burrow transferred.  If I were an osu fan, I would think long and hard about the direction of the program with Day at the helm.  Obviously he can't evaluate talent.


----------



## James12 (Dec 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Let’s all be honest. Fields wet his pants when the game was on the line. Trust me I was rooting for the former Dawg. That INT was costly



that one was on the WR


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I agree.


I don't get the targeting call. I agreed with the original targeting rule which was the hit on a defenseless player. I don't personally agree with targeting calls on defensive players hitting a playmaker with the ball in his hands that is trying to avoid getting tackled. It was a blitz and the kid blitzing is running full speed and cannot clearly see the quarterback with the same vision that a TV camera shows us. There's other players, very large players, blocking some of his view from ground level. That play in itself had a HUGE impact on the outcome of the game. I hate to see a kid and his team punished for doing his job. Anyway, it was a very entertaining game either way


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 29, 2019)

a lot of  wuda, shuda, cuda, comments on here . I think the fumble called was kinda sketchy but other than that OSU had plenty of chances and they could not get it done. The sun did come up today by the way.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 29, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I hate to see a kid and his team punished for doing his job



Gosh..I just don't get this??

The rule is in place to change/punish what once had been considered an accepted football tackling move. DON'T initiate or be involved with subsequent contacts with the crown of your helmet to the head area of an opposing player.

There were many tackles on crossing pass plays where the defender turned his shoulder into the receiver at contact. That's how tackling is determined by the rule. Even then, it better not be to the head area or a "defenseless" player.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

James12 said:


> that one was on the WR


Drive of the year to play for a Natty. Still plenty of time on the clock. Communication is key. Got to make sure everyone knows what’s coming. It’s on the leader. His defense bailed him out on the first one.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I don't get the targeting call. I agreed with the original targeting rule which was the hit on a defenseless player. I don't personally agree with targeting calls on defensive players hitting a playmaker with the ball in his hands that is trying to avoid getting tackled. It was a blitz and the kid blitzing is running full speed and cannot clearly see the quarterback with the same vision that a TV camera shows us. There's other players, very large players, blocking some of his view from ground level. That play in itself had a HUGE impact on the outcome of the game. I hate to see a kid and his team punished for doing his job. Anyway, it was a very entertaining game either way


First issue is safety. You NEVER lead with the crown!! That’s how you end up eating from a straw. It’s not taught that way by anyone in years!!! For that very reason. I think Weagle said it best. We used to atta boys for what gets you kicked out of the game now. He can mow right over Lawrence with his eyes looking at him. Lead with his eyes not the crown of his head. That call is a safety call for the defender as it is the defenseless player.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 29, 2019)

I agree 100% I think the game was officiated very well by the rules in place. 

All the tOSU fans crying don't look at the refs look at the offense who kicked 3 field goals inside the 20. That's what cost them the game end of story. Buckeyes had Clemson on the ropes and didn't finish drives.


----------



## across the river (Dec 29, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I don't get the targeting call. I agreed with the original targeting rule which was the hit on a defenseless player. I don't personally agree with targeting calls on defensive players hitting a playmaker with the ball in his hands that is trying to avoid getting tackled. It was a blitz and the kid blitzing is running full speed and cannot clearly see the quarterback with the same vision that a TV camera shows us. There's other players, very large players, blocking some of his view from ground level. That play in itself had a HUGE impact on the outcome of the game. I hate to see a kid and his team punished for doing his job. Anyway, it was a very entertaining game either way




You can't lead with the crown of your helmet, period.  That takes a lot of the subjectivity out of it.  If you do, and the first part of you body to make contact is the crown orf your helmet, you will get a targeting call.   He ducked his head, and hit him with the crown of his helmet.    I don't see how there is any confusion, over whether it was the right call or not.  You don't have to like the rule, but the rules are the rules and they got it correct.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2019)

across the river said:


> You can't lead with the crown of your helmet, period.  That takes a lot of the subjectivity out of it.  If you do, and the first part of you body to make contact is the crown orf your helmet, you will get a targeting call.   He ducked his head, and hit him with the crown of his helmet.    I don't see how there is any confusion, over whether it was the right call or not.  You don't have to like the rule, but the rules are the rules and they got it correct.


I understand the rule. I don't have to agree with the way it's called sometimes. Shouldn't the running backs run sideways then? Looks to me that they lead with their helmet


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources/media-center/news/new-process-implemented-targeting-fouls-review


----------



## poohbear (Dec 29, 2019)

Couldn't have happened to a better QB and fan base ! Glad that there are 2 southern teams in the champ game


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources/media-center/news/new-process-implemented-targeting-fouls-review


I completely understand the way the rule is written. I didn't think that Lawrence was defenseless. That's  just the way I see it. It's ok to disagree.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I completely understand the way the rule is written. I didn't think that Lawrence was defenseless. That's  just the way I see it. It's ok to disagree.


I may be wrong but I don't think you have to be a defenseless player.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 29, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Shouldn't the running backs run sideways then? Looks to me that they lead with their helmet



Now that is something worth discussion!

I'll give ya that


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Let’s all be honest. Fields wet his pants when the game was on the line. Trust me I was rooting for the former Dawg. That INT was costly


So he should practice a tighter grip on his throws during the offseason when the reciever decides to break off the route in the middle of the throw?

Fields and Lawrence did what we've been needing for the past 3 seasons to win a NC. Running for first downs instead of sliding 2 yards short.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

riprap said:


> So he should practice a tighter grip on his throws during the offseason when the reciever decides to break off the route in the middle of the throw?
> 
> Fields and Lawrence did what we've been needing for the past 3 seasons to win a NC. Running for first downs instead of sliding 2 yards short.


I agree 100% on Fromm running the FB. I’m pretty sure you’ve read a post or three where I’ve stated that. I’m not sure why you continue to beat a dead horse. Fields is gone! Get over it! He’s not playing for a N.C. this year either. I guess when Fromm throws an INT the receiver ran the wrong route too? We know you hate Fromm! But it’s your right! Carry on with it! Go Dawgs brother!


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 29, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> The game was lost in the spring of 2018 when Day announced Haskins as the starter and Burrow transferred.  If I were an osu fan, I would think long and hard about the direction of the program with Day at the helm.  Obviously he can't evaluate talent.


Exactly. Day is garbage and OSU needs to find a replacement fast!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Takeaway from this game is OSU, ...The OSU, finally played somebody good.
> And that somebody good had a bad night but still won.
> You know, that somebody from the south ?


Anybody watching that game knows they had a bad night because of what OS you did


brownceluse said:


> Drive of the year to play for a Natty. Still plenty of time on the clock. Communication is key. Got to make sure everyone knows what’s coming. It’s on the leader. His defense bailed him out on the first one.



Not so sure? I thought Fields played very well under blitzes on every down in the 4th qtr. Moved OSU on 3 4th qtr drives. The play was called and the very second Fields let it fly Olave broke off his route which would have put him in front of the safety in perfect position for the throw. Olave was crying uncontrollably in the OSU locker room knowing he botched that route and let his brothers down. Felt bad for the kid.

Like I said, Hill and Dobbins dont drop those passes, the talking heads are praising Fields gutty performance and he would be in the NC game as he would have thrown for over 400yds and 3 or 4 tds. The passes were dropped and pup fans rejoicing today.lol Not talking about you brownceluse.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 29, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Exactly. Day is garbage and OSU needs to find a replacement fast!


I may need to start a fire ryan day thread. 12-0 regular season,big10 champs and a berth in the playoff in his first season just ain't going to cut it. 2 finalists for the heisman was a joke.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 29, 2019)

Fields was over his head and froze in critical moments.
Trevor did not.
IMHO


----------



## bobocat (Dec 29, 2019)

OSu should consider it a late Christmas present not having to play LSU and being embarrassed in a Natty game.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 29, 2019)

I’ll say this, OSU was better than i thought.  The two trips to the red zone with only field goals was the difference.  Fields was the better quarterback in first half but Lawrence outshined in the 2nd half.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 29, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I may need to start a fire ryan day thread. 12-0 regular season,big10 champs and a berth in the playoff in his first season just ain't going to cut it. 2 finalists for the heisman was a joke.


Shoulda started it last night.


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 29, 2019)

Woody Hays would have tackled Trevor lawrence on that run


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I may need to start a fire ryan day thread. 12-0 regular season,big10 champs and a berth in the playoff in his first season just ain't going to cut it. 2 finalists for the heisman was a joke.


For real. Some of these folks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I may need to start a fire ryan day thread. 12-0 regular season,big10 champs and a berth in the playoff in his first season just ain't going to cut it. 2 finalists for the heisman was a joke.


You said Smart should go.. Day has nothing on him...

Both suck and should be fired..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> For real. Some of these folks


Yeah.. nut jobs... all of them..

I remember when Auburn lost and you went off the deep end.. just hope they don’t pull a “you” after the UGA game.....


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You said Smart should go.. Day has nothing on him...
> 
> Both suck and should be fired..


I don't recall saying smart should go. If I did it was in jest. The man can recruit. He just has to figure out the last couple pieces of the puzzle to get over the hump. That and try to avoid the injury bug that bit them late in the season


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I don't recall saying smart should go. If I did it was in jest. The man can recruit. He just has to figure out the last couple pieces of the puzzle to get over the hump. That and try to avoid the injury bug that bit them late in the season



Maybe Day could learn something from Smart..


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 29, 2019)

Was a Ohio St player actually wearing a ankle monitor during the game?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Fields was over his head and froze in critical moments.
> Trevor did not.
> IMHO


I guess we watched 2 different games? Lawerence was 18 of 33 for 259 and 1 score which was a dump of Etienne then ran 50yds. He did have the great run after Wade was ejected. Fields was 30 of 46 for 320 and 1 td as well. He did have 2 picks but last pick was on Olave. Fields made some beautiful down field throws of which 2 were dropped and 1 was a td. Lawerence couldn't complete anything down field only throwing up some 50/50 balls. If the 3 easy td throws were not dropped in the first half by Dobbins and Hill, Fields could easily have been 33 for 46 and 4 tds as well as winning going away and today would be a much different discussion. Keep in mind he had a big brace on his bum leg and I dont recall one on Lawerence. All in all for his first playoff game with a bad leg I would hardly say he was in over his head and froze in critical moments. Dude was blitzed on every down in the 4th quarter and stood in delivering pass after pass and getting blasted multiple times just after throwing. Even the announcers commented on the last 2 drives how poised he was in the intense blitzing going on. Dude was nails in the 4th and if Olave just keeps running his route he throws game winning td.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 29, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Was a Ohio St player actually wearing a ankle monitor during the game?View attachment 997188View attachment 997189



dadgum!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2019)

Great game!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Was a Ohio St player actually wearing a ankle monitor during the game?View attachment 997188View attachment 997189


Is the dude on his right a coach or his probation officer?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

bobocat said:


> OSu should consider it a late Christmas present not having to play LSU and being embarrassed in a Natty game.



Hey bobcat, what's the name of the team you root for?

I would have been very happy to see OSU play LSU with this OSU team and let the chips fall where the may, are you kidding me? Lol every defensive starter on OSU will be playing in the NFL. They may not win but geeze, they ain't Oklahoma. They would play man up single coverage and employ a Dline every bit as good as Auburns. I promise you Burrow would have about 2 seconds and then he better figure out what he's doing. Not rushing 3 and dropping 8 like that laughable OU team did letting Joe stand there like 10 seconds on every pass.lol Everybody getting excited because of what they did to Oklahoma. Kinda reminds me of Bama scoring 28 in the first 10 minutes of the Oklahoma game in last years playoff and could have score 60 by half if Saban didnt call the dogs off to not embarrass the young coach instead of running it up like coach O did which I had no problem with.lol Then we heard how they were going to steam roll Clemson with the best team ever. That's why we play the games.

With that said, I really like LSU and I'm rooting for the Ohio boy. I think LSU is playing fantastic.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Hey bobcat, what's the name of the team you root for?
> 
> I would have been very happy to see OSU play LSU with this OSU team and let the chips fall where the may, are you kidding me? Lol every defensive starter on OSU will be playing in the NFL. They may not win but geeze, they ain't Oklahoma. They would play man up single coverage and employ a Dline every bit as good as Auburns. I promise you Burrow would have about 2 seconds and then he better figure out what he's doing. Not rushing 3 and dropping 8 like that laughable OU team did letting Joe stand there like 10 seconds on every pass.lol Everybody getting excited because of what they did to Oklahoma. Kinda reminds me of Bama scoring 28 in the first 10 minutes of the Oklahoma game in last years playoff and could have score 60 by half if Saban didnt call the dogs off to not embarrass the young coach instead of running it up like coach O did which I had no problem with.lol Then we heard how they were going to steam roll Clemson with the best team ever. That's why we play the games.
> 
> With that said, I really like LSU and I'm rooting for the Ohio boy. I think LSU is playing fantastic.


I've been saying that this years LSU team reminds me of Bamas team last year. Great offense hiding some weak spots in the defensive. Easier to call defensive alignments when you're up by 14. I hope that the game is close enough to see how LSU responds if they're down. And yes, I do believe that LSU'S offense is better than Bamas last year. I said similar, not better


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 29, 2019)

hope they can keep it close and get lucky


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2019)

two questions y'all might have already answered it didn't go through all posts

 1. OSU receiver caught the ball and on the review they saw he had gotten his hand to touch the ground.  IF he had not put his hand down would the rules allow for the fact he was basically on top of the defender who was in bounds. Would that make him (WR) in bounds

2.  Did Fields refuse to shake/hug the Clemson QB postgame??, was told this, didn't see them meet


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah.. nut jobs... all of them..
> 
> I remember when Auburn lost and you went off the deep end.. just hope they don’t pull a “you” after the UGA game.....


You’re definition of “going off the deep end” is different than mine apparently


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> hope they can keep it close and get lucky


Lol is that you Dabo?

Great game last night!!! Can you tell me how it feels on the winning side? Nevermind, I would rather not know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You’re definition of “going off the deep end” is different than mine apparently


Acting like a spoiled kid who just had your favorite taken away “deep end”..

No... why would I ever think that?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 29, 2019)

i changed shirts at 0-16, probably made the difference


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Acting like a spoiled kid who just had your favorite taken away “deep end”..
> 
> No... why would I ever think that?



What are you taking about?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2019)

Flash said:


> two questions y'all might have already answered it didn't go through all posts
> 
> 1. OSU receiver caught the ball and on the review they saw he had gotten his hand to touch the ground.  IF he had not put his hand down would the rules allow for the fact he was basically on top of the defender who was in bounds. Would that make him (WR) in bounds
> 
> 2.  Did Fields refuse to shake/hug the Clemson QB postgame??, was told this, didn't see them meet



If he came down out of bounds even though he was on the DB it would have been ruled out of bounds. You have to touch in bounds with any part of your body. Being on top of defender that's in bounds doesn't make receiver in bounds.

Question 2. If have no idea. Didnt hear anything concerning that.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Hey bobcat, what's the name of the team you root for?
> 
> I would have been very happy to see OSU play LSU with this OSU team and let the chips fall where the may, are you kidding me? Lol every defensive starter on OSU will be playing in the NFL. They may not win but geeze, they ain't Oklahoma. They would play man up single coverage and employ a Dline every bit as good as Auburns. I promise you Burrow would have about 2 seconds and then he better figure out what he's doing. Not rushing 3 and dropping 8 like that laughable OU team did letting Joe stand there like 10 seconds on every pass.lol Everybody getting excited because of what they did to Oklahoma. Kinda reminds me of Bama scoring 28 in the first 10 minutes of the Oklahoma game in last years playoff and could have score 60 by half if Saban didnt call the dogs off to not embarrass the young coach instead of running it up like coach O did which I had no problem with.lol Then we heard how they were going to steam roll Clemson with the best team ever. That's why we play the games.
> 
> With that said, I really like LSU and I'm rooting for the Ohio boy. I think LSU is playing fantastic.



Dawgs fan and OSu would not stand a chance against LSU. First decent team OSu played and they lost. I believe LSU is on a different level than the rest of college football this year. The teams ranked 2-6 are interchangeable. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings about osu. Clemson proved in that game that they earned the whooping LSU is going to put on them.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 29, 2019)

The game I watched ?
Lawrence was the better QB, by far.
He was the difference in the game.
But Fields was a good feel good story.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 29, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> The game I watched ?
> Lawrence was the better QB, by far.
> He was the difference in the game.
> But Fields was a good feel good story.


Fields is a good story and will have a great year beating up the Big10 every year but that's where the Buck stops.


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2019)

Clemson got new life several times due to penalties. Running into the kicker and the targeting call very costly. The pass interference penalties were costly but may have been the reason why the recievers didn't make the catch. Lawrence's legs won that game barely. Reading this forum you would have thought he threw 4 TD's and passed for 450yards and Fields fumbled 3x and threw 4 picks. I know a lot were hiding behind the hedges wanting him to do bad.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 29, 2019)

Clemson got off to a slow start but better team won. Knew Fields would throw the big pick. Just happened at a more crucial time than I imagined.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You said Smart should go.. Day has nothing on him...
> 
> Both suck and should be fired..



Day did much better in year 1....


----------



## across the river (Dec 31, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I understand the rule. I don't have to agree with the way it's called sometimes. Shouldn't the running backs run sideways then? Looks to me that they lead with their helmet


If you are a running back and you duck your head, while still dangerous, you are not “defenseless” you and the tackler are both trying to hit each other.   If you hit a qb trying to pass the ball or looking down field, a receiver trying to catch a pass, a player that can’t see you coming etc.... that is considered a defenseless player and if you hit them with the crown of your helmet above the shoulders you are getting ejected.   Period.  You don’t have to like it but it is what it is.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2019)

across the river said:


> If you are a running back and you duck your head, while still dangerous, you are not “defenseless” you and the tackler are both trying to hit each other.   If you hit a qb trying to pass the ball or looking down field, a receiver trying to catch a pass, a player that can’t see you coming etc.... that is considered a defenseless player and if you hit them with the crown of your helmet above the shoulders you are getting ejected.   Period.  You don’t have to like it but it is what it is.


I get it but, a quarterback ducks his head too and there's a flag. Doesn't matter, soon quarterback's will have a flag on their side to grab anyway


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 31, 2019)

RB should not be allowed to use the crown of their helmets either, targeting is targeting


----------

